# bleaching/coloring numbers or initials on dogs



## simpleman30 (Oct 3, 2010)

if my grandpa was still around, i'd just give him a call, so some of you field trial boys may be able to help me out.  i'm wanting to put numbers or my initials on my deer beagles and my brother's wanting to do the same thing for his walker hounds.  i had a guy at the huntin club tell me what brand and # dye or bleach to use from the hair care shop, but i forgot what it was.  anyone know where to buy the numbers/letter stencils and what dye/bleach to use?

thanks


----------



## MULE (Oct 4, 2010)

Never heard of bleaching them. You sure your not talking about freeze branding?


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 4, 2010)

Check speeddogs.net


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mule, it's bleaching or dyeing their coat.  some of my dogs can only be caught by me so when someone calls over the radio and says there's a dog with a D-1 or whatever painted on its side, i'll know it's mine and be able to get over there and load it up.  i've checked some of the sponsor sites at speeddogs.net and none of them have been very helpful.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just get some hair dye that contrast your dogs hair color and we just paint them on with a paint brush, you have to do it a couple of time through out the season


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 5, 2010)

simpleman30 said:


> Mule, it's bleaching or dyeing their coat.  some of my dogs can only be caught by me so when someone calls over the radio and says there's a dog with a D-1 or whatever painted on its side, i'll know it's mine and be able to get over there and load it up.  i've checked some of the sponsor sites at speeddogs.net and none of them have been very helpful.



Use the search function here: 

http://pub16.bravenet.com/forum/static/show.php?usernum=1362885345&frmid=4&cmd=show


----------

